# Star Wars trailer



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 14, 2017)

Me likey.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 14, 2017)

I think I was too spoiled by the Thor: Ragnarok teaser. 

This one doesn't quite tease me, because other than the final comment there's nothing in it I didn't already expect. Really, not much going on, at all.

Hmmm.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 14, 2017)

But that tracks pretty well with the episode 7 teaser trailer that didn't do a whole lot either.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 14, 2017)

You know, I see a lot of movies. And I grew up with Star Wars and loved it. I like the new movies, I do, but they don't really get me jazzed. I am not sure why exactly, they certainly are grittier and more putting the War into star wars. I am not sure if star wars falls into this category...well, actually it does...but I find CGI boring. So I have a new Term, CGI Boring, as in that movie was CGI boring  

In the first three movies, I would have loved to see more of the space battle and the ships blowing apart, but in these new movies, and in this age, there is nothing special about it. This story has got to hook me, and I don't think they really have. If they did not make another star wars flick, I would be okay with that. 

(Plus the sudden death of Carrie Fisher makes the whole thing a little sad for me now. I am not sure I will recover.)


However, I will be there on opening day with the Boy


----------



## FifthView (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not a huge Star Wars fan, feel far more excited by Marvel releases generally. So a little bias might be at play. I did greatly enjoy Force Awakens, bought the digital copy on Amazon and have watched it a few times. I'll probably enjoy this movie also. But the teaser itself was boring.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 14, 2017)

We see mostly Rey receiving training from Luke, which we already knew would happen...plus lots of space battles, which...Star Wars. Not a lot we didn't already know. Still. Exciting. 

Is Finn going to stay in a coma for a large portion of the movie?...


----------



## Devor (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm also in the camp that Marvel is the best thing ever, and nothing else is quite that exciting.  I'll want to see this in theaters because it's Star Wars and it's like a national discussion, but Guardians of the Galaxy 2 looks way more fun.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow, I am going to be so negative today. Put me in the camp of having no interest in more of Guardians of the Galaxy. For that matter, you can add Ant Man, Dr. Strange, and the new Spiderman actor as well. Yeah I know. Truth is, my tone does not indicate my true interest in Star Wars or movies in general. I want to see the complete story, but I am just not up for everything they can think to put on screen. So if the story is there, I am in. I am sure I will see all of these, but I wont be upset if I don't.

Most recently, I enjoyed the John Wick movies, and I recently saw on called Live, Die, Repeat with Tom Cruise that I thought was pretty cool. I'd recommend those. Anyway, I don't like being negative, so I'll stop being a downer.

I did really like the last Star Wars movie, it did make the War part seem like a real war. And I do think the explanation for the unstable light saber for Kylo Ren was a neat idea.


----------



## evolution_rex (Apr 14, 2017)

I absolutely despite Marvel, and I kind of hate Disney with it's huge monopoly on the entertainment industry... but I just love Star Wars. I really do. It's just straight, good space fantasy. Force Awakens and Rogue One have both been good, and the director of this new one is really great (seriously, if you don't believe me watch the movies Brick and Looper), so I'm confident that this'll be good.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 16, 2017)

Devor said:


> I'm also in the camp that Marvel is the best thing ever, and nothing else is quite that exciting.  I'll want to see this in theaters because it's Star Wars and it's like a national discussion, but Guardians of the Galaxy 2 looks way more fun.



I second the great anticipation of Guardians of the Galaxy 2, but I'm just such a Star Wars nerd.


----------



## JediKnightMuse (Apr 16, 2017)

I have no real interest in Marvel movies (I mean, I've seen some of them- I've seen the first Guardians of the Galaxy and thought it was cute but I'm not DYING to see the second one, and i don't even own the first one on DVD), but in case it wasn't obvious from my username, I love Star Wars. I'm super excited about this trailer, and I think because it's a teaser, it revealed just enough. The last line of dialogue makes me really curious.


----------



## Thad_Langley (May 5, 2017)

I thought you made a mistake, but it turns out on home release Tom Cruise's movie was indeed marketed as "Live, Die, Repeat."

The title of the movie was "Edge of Tomorrow" when it was first released in theaters, and "Live, Die, Repeat" was a tagline. Strange that they shifted it.

But good flick, for sure.


----------

